
Charles River Ventures QuickStart seed-level funding program FAQ - Very Interesting - dean
http://www.crv.com/AboutCRV/CRVQuickStartFAQ.html
======
kmt
What if their terms of that Series A funding are not favorable? You _have_ to
take their financing, so you won't have much leverage for negotiations. The
only thing you can do is get funded by a larger number of VC firms, so that
you dilute their share (since they ask for 1/Nth where N is the number of VC
firms).

------
theremora
<http://buzzboston.wordpress.com/2007/04/27/i-know-y-combinator-and-crv-
quickstart-you-are-no-y-combinator-it%e2%80%99s-hard-to-change-your-stripes/>

------
gyro_robo
It's another option, but my personal feeling is to stay far, far away from
anything called a loan.

~~~
Readmore
People actually have a pretty good track record of building companies from
loans. If you don't know how to make money from your idea then it sounds scary
but if you actually have a way to get revenue then it's not. I would guess not
having faith in your idea would keep someone away from taking a loan, but if
that's the case why are you looking for any kind of funding?

~~~
Mistone
most business get started with loans. While there seems to be a high aversion
to putting your own money in or borrowing money to get off the ground in tech
and web firms, it pretty common in the small biz space as a whole.

One advantage is that it is fast, and you remain in control.

------
rms
It's certainly worth sending your summary to CRV to see what they have to say.

~~~
brett
Quickstart or otherwise it would still seem like better idea to figure out how
to get an introduction. I could be missing the point of the program, but my
guess is that an unsolicited email to a VC firm is still an unsolicited email
to a VC firm.

Do you, or anyone, have experience to the contrary?

~~~
startupper
I agree with you. An unsolicited email would not be the smart thing to do --
it will get buried in the noise floor.

~~~
Mistone
they are pretty responsive, this is not a typical VC deal where anything off
the wire is in the garbage, they are actively soliciting you to contact them,
much like the YC app.

~~~
rms
Yeah, I got my rejection from then in less than a week. They seem to read the
summaries, if nothing else.

